# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Menstruatie vriendin blijft uit in de stopweek

## Thobiasser

Hey allemaal,

Ik zal maar gelijk to the point komen. De menstruatie van mijn vriendin blijft nu al zo'n 3 dagen uit in haar stopweek terwijl ze gewoon normaal heeft geslikt afgelopen maand. Normaal wordt ze 1 dag na het begin van haar stopweek al ongesteld.
Kan het nu zijn dat ze toch zwanger is geraakt? 
En zijn er meer mensen die dit hebben ervaren?

bij voorbaat dank

----------


## crisje

Hallo,

Ik heb nu hetzelfde probleem!Ik ben al meer dan een week aan het wachten,ben niet zwanger want heb de test gedaan,maar volgens de dokter kan het te maken hebben met de antibiotica die ik heb genomen tegen een witte angina.
Misschien kan ze eens een zwangerschap test doen?Dan ben je zeker?Of bloed laten nemen?
Groetjes,
Crisje

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Thobiasser,

Heeft je vriendin toevallig een keer een pil vergeten? Zit ze nu in een enorme stressige periode (examens bijvoorbeeld) Of heeft ze deze maand zoals Crisje zei een bepaald soort medicijn ingenomen. 

De kans op een zwangerschap tijdens het pilslikken is opzich heel klein, maar het komt wel eens voor, hebben jullie in de tussentijd onveilige seks gehad? Om het zeker te weten en om nog meer stress te voorkomen kan je vriendin een zwangerschapstest doen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

